# 7.62x39



## born2hunt02 (Feb 26, 2006)

Ok my friend's little brother says he has got a gun in 7.62x39 thats 1 inch high at 100. Dead on at 200-300. and Drops 1 inch at 400. Anyone else smell some BS? :withstupid:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Pretty stinky if you ask me.


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

Yeah thats just plain stupid, nothing shoots that flat period. One inch high at 100 and right on at 200 then way downhill from there.


----------



## steve66 (Apr 14, 2006)

i can believe the 1 inche high at 100 and dead on at 200 but after that i dont believe it. 7.62x39 is a old army gun, i assuming that his is probably a chinese sks. they are pretty good little guns


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

If it is an SKS or even an AK in 7.62x39, and he's using the ladder sight where he is adjusting up for the different distances.. I'd say it's DAMN close. BTW, the sights on these rifles are in meter's, not yards, but for our discussion they are close enough. 
With the 400 and 500 meter setting on mine, I'm able to hit regulation silhouettes at those distances.. although the 7.62x39 ammo won't knock over a ram target at 500 meters. The chickens at 200 m, pigs at 300 m, and turkeys at 385 m are NO Problem. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I can see the 1inch high at 100 then on at 200. In the first 100 yds it is climbing about three inches depending on gun. Some the sights are higher than other guns. I do not have the balistic calculator here but it my even cross the line of sight at 250 but that is about it. If someone has access to a balistic calculator please run the numbers for us.

from winchester
FMJ SP
Muzzle 2355 2365 
100 2026 2033 
200 1726 1731 
300 1463 1465 
400 1247 1248 
500 1093 1093

FMJ SP
50 .5 0.5 
100 0 0 
150 -2.6 -2.6 
200 -4.6 -7.6 
250 -15.6 -15.4 
300 -27.1 -26.7 
400 - - 
500 - -

FMJ SP
100 3.8 3.8 
150 3.2 3.1 
200 0 0 
250 -6.1 -6 
300 -15.6 -15.4 
400 -47.6 -46.3 
500 -102 -98.4

If you can see Chuck Norris, he can see you. If you can't see Chuck Norris you may be only seconds away from death.


----------

